# Any breeder feedback/referrals



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on this breeder?


Standard Poodles - in Hastings, Michigan


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Site appears to be blocked?


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry about that. Her most recent listing is on BreedersClub. She is in Hastings, Michigan, and her name is April Ogrodzinski.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Proceed with caution*

I've never heard of her but I Googled her name and came up with this (note there's also a Martin Ogrodzinski listed)--scroll down a page or two or search on her name:

December 2009 Civil Report

The Plaintiff's won in all cases and she/her husband are the defendants. Not sure what it's all about but worth some research.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

What about Jacknic Kennel in MI??? Kathy has Standard puppies right now and is a member here.

index


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

$600 and up???? I agree ... Proceed with caution. You may be meeting in the Walmart parking lot


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jacknic has solids and partis, so lots of choice there.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I've never heard of her but I Googled her name and came up with this (note there's also a Martin Ogrodzinski listed)--scroll down a page or two or search on her name:
> 
> December 2009 Civil Report
> 
> The Plaintiff's won in all cases and she/her husband are the defendants. Not sure what it's all about but worth some research.


.$1065..... Looks like the price of a lower priced puppy?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jacknic has some adorable puppies!  



> Posted by *PoodlePowerBC*:
> .$1065..... Looks like the price of a lower priced puppy?


Exactly! Or a puppy and medical costs, etc. It could be anything, but is worth some serious research.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would want to see her kennel or where she is keeping her dogs. I always want to see what I am supporting. Good Luck with you new poodle.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am here in Michigan and that breeder is NOT GOOD! Not just saying that because I have puppies. I had thought she quit breeding and was glad she is serious BYB and has dirty sickly pups.
I give discounts for Michigan residents and even extra for being a poodle forum member!!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

P.S. Just went back and looked at her ad -- her dogs do NOT look like those
pretty pups in the ad!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jacknic said:


> Thanks everyone! I am here in Michigan and that breeder is NOT GOOD! Not just saying that because I have puppies. I had thought she quit breeding and was glad she is serious BYB and has dirty sickly pups.
> I give discounts for Michigan residents and even extra for being a poodle forum member!!


It would appear that civil action _was_ dog related; I was worried about that. Poor pups. :frown:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I already sent a deposit in. I guess I should have asked a little sooner----I will try to address the issues.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladywolfe said:


> Crap. I already sent a deposit in. I guess I should have asked a little sooner----I feel like such a dumb-a$$$$$$$!


I would just ask for your deposit back, and if she refuses, tell her you will expose her here on the PoodleForum and that you will further expose her on the Squeakywheel.com I don't think any rational human being would want either. This is not judgmental, but can you tell me why someone would put a deposit on a pup, then ask questions? I am at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, I can certainly understand your question. I guess, I was, more or less, taking for granted that everything would be positive. I tend to be such an optimist about things and I have talked with her on the phone several times, and my husband and I both really like her. And, having wanted a red SPoo that I could afford and having lost out on her last litter (before finding this forum), and having found this forum on the very same day I sent in my deposit..........................I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.

I had really wanted a SPoo, but I had held off because of my aging Dobie; who you all know passed on. I was hoping to add a new pup in Spring, and was very, very excited. I do want to address the issues to look at both sides.

I am so beyond confused now that I am thinking I shouldn't even consider ever owning a Standard.

If I didn't want to know; honestly, I would not have asked. Now, I know there is the potential for a bad situation; and I am going to have to deal with that one way or another.

I don't know what I am going to do. But, is it so bad to have the info to decide on? Maybe not.

I do apologize if I have bothered any of you by asking. I am simply a lady who adores the breed and has a home with a huge fenced yard and spoiles my animals, but certainly not a show person; just a pet owner.

I apologize.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is no need to apologise, Ladywolfe - we all have to make mistakes to learn from. Get your deposit back, and start looking for the perfect pup from a reliable breeder. It is not too late to get your name down for a spring puppy, and you can always wait a little longer to be certain if necessary. All good wishes for your puppy search - it will be a fortunate dog that finds his or her way to you!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ladywolfe:

We've all made mistakes--nobody here is perfect, so no need to apologize. We just want what's best for you. Can you try and get your deposit back? Either way, you must do what's right for you and look at this as a learning process. Next time (when MPS or multiple poodle syndrome) strikes, you'll know how what to look for in a reputable/responsible/ethical breeder. And you'll know to do your research.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe this thread needs to be resurrected, in light of what the OP is going through with this breeder.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feel soooo bad for her. I hope she is on her way to pick up her puppy and that all works out well.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I thank everyone for their wisdom and honesty. In fact, I cannot thank you enough!!!!

Moving forward, after dodging a bullet, I plan to seek either a rescue dog or a reputable breeder who:


1 *Does not *want some sort of invisible and never-discussed confidentiality agreement;
2 *Does not *"tell" you "about" their references, but never provide any;
3 *Does not *tell you "about" their contract, but never, ever show you a copy;
4 *Does not *tell you "about" health testing, but never provide you with any proof or results;
5 *Does not *become worried when you ask if they only sell their dogs on limited AKC;
6 *Does not *seek to use you as a scapegoat for any sort of poor reputation they may have (before, during and after your involvement with them);
7 *Does not *consistently and repeatedly fail to contact you within time periods promised, whether via phone or email;
9 *Does not *at any point (especially close to the time you are about to get your pup) begin answering their phone only when you block your caller id.

These are only a few of the "Does Not"s that I plan to seek in any good, reputable breeder. And, this is only a smidgen of what I have learned to watch for during my time as a member on this forum.

I am very thankful for venues such as this, where we are free to publicly discuss some wonderful and responsible breeders who conduct their business professionally, honestly and fairly---many whom are members here. Obviously, those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing about their business. 

I wholeheartedly thank those honest breeders here who work so hard to improve and further this wonderful breed and to provide healthy pets to happy poodle owners. 

I also thank all members willing to share their experiences and knowledge to help fellow poodle lovers like myself.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck going forward, and hope you find the "best ever" poodle to be found.


----------



## Country flower (Sep 12, 2020)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> $600 and up???? I agree ... Proceed with caution. You may be meeting in the Walmart parking lot



Got a red from her 11 1/2 years ago and he was awesome. Picked her because her price was reasonable. He just recently passed and I am searching for her and found this forum because I want the exact disposition as possible.


----------



## Country flower (Sep 12, 2020)

outwest said:


> I feel soooo bad for her. I hope she is on her way to pick up her puppy and that all works out well.



Got a red from her 11 1/2 years ago and he was awesome. He just recently passed and I am searching for her and found this forum because I want the exact disposition as possible.


----------



## Country flower (Sep 12, 2020)

Ladywolfe said:


> I thank everyone for their wisdom and honesty. In fact, I cannot thank you enough!!!!
> 
> Moving forward, after dodging a bullet, I plan to seek either a rescue dog or a reputable breeder who:
> 
> ...



Got a red from her 11 1/2 years ago and he was awesome. He just recently passed and I am searching for her and found this forum because I want the exact disposition as possible.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

This thread is over 8 years old so it's unlikely that you'll get a response from the OP.

I'm sorry to hear that we're meeting over your loss. I hope you find a wonderful companion who'll be all you want.

If you'd be interested in looking at a Breeder List being compiled from positive recommendations from PF members, go here: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

Look thru the Resource area, particularly for Health Testing info. When you get to the Breeder section, look thru the Breed Clubs and Multi State listings also.

Conscientious, quality breeders normally have a wait list and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is likely to be extended even longer. Also be prepared to travel to find your healthy, well bred pup, from health tested parents.

It's worth the effort and the wait, like having insurance on your next many, many, years with a poodle companion.

I'll also drop in my personal criteria for selecting a breeder, since it sounds like it's been a while since you've been on a quest.

My Personal Breeder Requirements

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a wellbred puppy to share life with for many years to come.

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup


Dog Search


! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

Happy Puppy Hunting!


----------

